# Hey ! Come to the Desert Inn !



## Causapscal (Oct 15, 2016)

Beatty, Nevada...


----------



## Piccell (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting picture, if a little oversaturated.


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 15, 2016)

Piccell said:


> Interesting picture, if a little oversaturated.




Thanks !

Yes, I use a Polarizing Filter and edit with a vintage touch (Kodachrome 64 with DXO Film Pack 5 Elite), just for fun


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 16, 2016)

I like it and the processing.  I'd crop or clone out the vehicles on the right.


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks Gary for visiting and comments


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 16, 2016)

De nada ... the location is ....?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 16, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> De nada ... the location is ....?



https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d36.904495!4d-116.754997


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh, Death Valley ... thanks Sparky.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 16, 2016)

Near Rhyolite. Did you get any shots of the airplane?


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 17, 2016)

It's all right, Rhyolite is near the town, on the road to Death Valley.

I'm going to post some pictures of this mining ghost town.


----------

